
[Python] aredis – an effcient and user-friendly async redis client - jason0916
aredis is an effecient and user-friendly async client.
1. It can be used howerver you install hiredis or not.
2. aredis&#x27; API are mostly ported from redis-py, which is easy to use indeed and make it easy to port your code with asyncio
3. aredis can be run both with asyncio and uvloop, the latter can double the speed of your async code.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NoneGG&#x2F;aredis
======
mjhea0
clickable > [http://github.com/NoneGG/aredis](http://github.com/NoneGG/aredis)

~~~
jason0916
Gotcha, thanks ^_^

------
jason0916
looking forward for your pull request and bug reports.

